# Uses for hot melt glue gun?



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys:

I wanted to see if anyone has used/is using hot melt glue from a gun for woodworking. I am particularly interested in uses such as temporary pattern to work piece attachment, repairs and substitution for traditional joinery.

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Woodshingle said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> I wanted to see if anyone has used/is using hot melt glue from a gun for woodworking. I am particularly interested in uses such as temporary pattern to work piece attachment, repairs and substitution for traditional joinery.
> 
> Thanks


I've used it to hold patterns. But, it's not a glue I would use for any type of joinery.












 







.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

+1 on cabinetman's comments ... do NOT do anything permanent with it, but it's great for very temporary stuff. Things will pop loose easily after a while (many days, maybe weeks)


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2011)

as the other wrote. this gule is excellent if you do mock-ups.


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I use it for many temporary things. One example is, I use it for coutertop back splashes to hold it in place until the silicone dries.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Woodshingle said:


> ... using hot melt glue gun .... I am particularly interested in uses such as temporary pattern to work piece attachment, repairs and substitution for traditional joinery...


I use it for temporary pattern work and sometimes for gluing small pieces to my lathe face plate when screw holes are not desired. 
As for joinery, see a floral decorator, not a woodworker. :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I used one to glue seashells to a flower pot.


----------



## Stefflus (Apr 13, 2011)

For arrowpoints to arrowshafts.
Epoxy would be more durable, but then you wouldn't be able to reuse the point if the shaft breaks.


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

*Hot Melt Glue Gun for WW*

Thanks all. Over the weekend, I used mine to attach templates to work pieces. The glue held well but a bit akward as the thickness of the glue I used was too much and it didn't allow the pieces to seat level. Used lesser amount and it worked better.

I'm always looking for ways to do stuff better and easier so I'll keep using the gun and see what else I can screw up!

:no:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Woodshingle said:


> Thanks all. Over the weekend, I used mine to attach templates to work pieces. The glue held well but a bit akward as the thickness of the glue I used was too much and it didn't allow the pieces to seat level. Used lesser amount and it worked betterl
> :no:


I had that problem first time I used it to put a bowl blank on a sacrificial backer. I find it takes a bit of luck to get it just right and you have to press down the hot glue REALLY REALLY quickly after applying it 'cause it starts to set almost instantly.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

You know how, in pegboard tool hangers, those lil critters want to come off with the tools?
A little dab of hot glue on the bottom end helps keep them critters in place... Very handy...

Very good if stringing wire... a lil dab over on the wall & running the wire on top of it holds it in place nicely.

I've wondered how it would work to hold the lining of drawers in place... have not tried it, but I think it would work.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

i have installed a lot of kitchen cabinets over the years that had a bead of hot glue run down the corner where the sides met the face frame. looked like they put the cabinet together first then ran the glue down it and some of these weren't cheap cabinets. they were cheaply made tho.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Joe Lyddon said:


> You know how, in pegboard tool hangers, those lil critters want to come off with the tools?
> A little dab of hot glue on the bottom end helps keep them critters in place... Very handy...


Yep, I found that one too & you're right.


----------

